# Tipps -  in welcher Form ein Flyer für Bestattungsunternehmen erstellen?



## holger_buns (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich soll für den Kundenkreis der Bestattungsunternehmen ein Mailing in Form eines Flyers erstellen. Es soll ein Produkt im Beschallungsbereich also eine portable Lautsprecheranlage für die Grabreden vorgestellt werden.

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher in welcher Form ich da vorgehen soll. Den Flyer eher wie ein ganz normalen Flyer mit bunten Farben erstellen also wie für einen Endverbraucher oder eher auf den Berufszweig eingehen und alles gediegen, seriös in schwarz/weiss halten? Als Aufhänger würde ich die Vorzüge des Artikels natürlich hervorheben.

Wer von euch hat schon mal ein ähnliches Mailing erstellt?

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo Holger,
im Grunde stellst du die relevante Frage schon selbst, wer ist die anzusprechende Zielgruppe?
Dann stellt sich mir die Frage warum die eine Zielgruppe so grundlegend anders angesprochen werden soll als die andere.

Ich würde mir erst einmal grundsätzlich die Frage stellen wie ich das Produkt/Anbieter darstellen möchte und dann entsprechende Darstellung an die Zielgruppe anpassen.

Viele Grüße


----------

